# Tosin Abasi's Thumb :P



## Vinnydude (May 19, 2011)

So I was just showing my partner a vid of how go Tosin is, one of the EMG 808 vids. For once, I actually looked at his picing hand.

Did he break his thumb at some point? Its bent at a right angle!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 19, 2011)

No, some people just have weird thumbs.


----------



## Winspear (May 19, 2011)

It's mad isn't it.
The question I'd ask is - is it actually sensible for anyone with a more...conventional thumb, to pursue his thumb technique?


----------



## Devotion (May 19, 2011)

I was always under the impression they called this a hitchhiker thumb? Correct me if i'm wrong. I have one myself (not that severe) and it isn't that big obtrusion, i didn't even know it was weir until i read it here.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 19, 2011)

well he has that scar on his hand also, but no you can learn is thumb technique.

Has anyone seen his jamplay lessons. i mean like 12-15 lessons of his amazingness.

i got a trial account and downloaded all of them at the time.

and he has had a bunch of newer ones since then.

but anyways he has a whole lesson dedicated to his hybrid picking technique, and one about his thumping/slapping technique.

and its not to hard after he dissects it, and you practice it a bunch


----------



## Winspear (May 19, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> and he has had a bunch of newer ones since then.



Do you mean more than those shown here:
Lessons with Tosin Abasi | Guitar Lessons

I would LOVE some more but have seen all those, damn


----------



## LetsMosey (May 19, 2011)

double-jointed most likely. My thumb is the same way.


----------



## Kairos (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's just hitchhikers thumb. I'm sure it has lots to do with his technique, but it would be a very minor difference if someone were to try playing like him without a super bent thumb. It's plenty doable.


----------



## LetsMosey (May 19, 2011)

It's actually called Hypermobility (aka, "double jointed" like I mentioned above).
Hypermobility - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's a picture of a double-jointed thumb (like Tosin's)







Hope that helps explain it. It's something you have to be born with... nothing you can develop I don't think short of surgery.


----------



## Explorer (May 19, 2011)

My sister always said I had fingers and toes like a Don Martin character....


----------



## Repner (May 20, 2011)

LetsMosey said:


> It's actually called Hypermobility (aka, "double jointed" like I mentioned above).
> Hypermobility - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ah. This explains my elbows then


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 20, 2011)

Repner said:


> Ah. This explains my elbows then


 
Can you touch them behind your back? Grrrr...


----------



## Bradd (May 20, 2011)

lol i have these thumbs. my gf still freaks out when i sit there and bend them all the way back haha.


----------



## LetsMosey (May 20, 2011)

Bradd said:


> lol i have these thumbs. my gf still freaks out when i sit there and bend them all the way back haha.



Hahaha same here, except I can do this with all of my fingers. I love making people cringe. lol


----------



## Repner (May 20, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Can you touch them behind your back? Grrrr...


Haha. Just tried. No I can't


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 20, 2011)

Repner said:


> Haha. Just tried. No I can't


 
That's an old trick to get women to push their chest forward so you can be a creep...


----------



## Repner (May 20, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> That's an old trick to get women to push their chest forward so you can be a creep...


Did you enjoy? 

I know. Mentally scarred for life


----------



## Saber_777 (May 23, 2011)

I notice this everytime he plays with a pick. Sadly, my pinky is sortof the same way. When I bend it towards a 65 degree or a 40 it'll like snap and pop. Making some guitar playing techs a little harder. But I guess we can all clearly tell that it doesnt hinder his ability. But I guess its something that hes had to work with.

Anyone with the double joints. Does it sortof snap to positions when making certain bends.

My shoulders and fingers are like that, I can pull them out of sockets.


----------

